# Electric Teal Jewel Accessories?



## TheWolfArcher (Sep 5, 2013)

As a side note, the salesperson at my archery shop said I did not need a stabilizer. is this really true? I plan on shooting mostly target, and with practice, hopefully moving into hunting. I shot a youth compound for a while as a child, and have not shot in over ten years. I don't want to walk back into the shop when my bow arrives and get bullied into the wrong accessories, or lack thereof! Hoping for advice!


----------



## megan_1031 (Mar 30, 2012)

TheWolfArcher said:


> Just ordered my first bow, an electric teal mathews jewel! I am super excited to see it in person. Are there any accessories specifically made for the bow matching that color? Has anyone found any aftermarket stuff that matches extremely well? I'd really love to be color coordinated AND have everything a new archer needs at the same time!


You might check Ebay! They often have sellers that carry accessories. Are you wanting to match to the teal? Depending on what accessories you're needing, a coordinating option may just be black. You could always do the teal in small accessories though. I have the Passion in camo, and my wrist sling is hot pink and my arrows and lit nocks are also.. Thinking of changing my dampeners to pink.

Just some ideas!


----------



## TheWolfArcher (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm hoping to match the teal color, but the black works also, I just love the color blue hehe.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Congrats!! I just ordered the Teal as well, and CAN'T WAIT for it to come in. I have the Matthew's Passion now, blacked out and have it accessorized in purple, which is my favorite color.  I'm think about doing the purple accessories with my teal too, but I like the idea of the black as well. I'll be following this thread to see what suggestions the Ladies have. Be sure to post a pic of you bow I'd love to see it.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Arrow wraps! I designed these with the Jewel color schemes in mind:
http://www.backwoodsbrand.com/Floral-Grunge-arrow-wraps_p_44.html


----------



## TheWolfArcher (Sep 5, 2013)

Those arrow wrap things are really neat, are they...stickers or something that go on carbon arrows? My inexperience is showing, haha. I will absolutely post pictures when mine comes in! I'm so excited! This will be my first bow since very young teenage years. Super excited to get back into the sport with a 'real' ladies bow!


----------



## TheWolfArcher (Sep 5, 2013)

How do you get them under the vanes? i'd have to get someone to make custom arrows for me with the wraps? :\


----------



## Angie.Keeler (May 9, 2012)

I have the electric teal Jewel, and trust me, you're not gonna find any teal accessories. Other than a custom bow sling I mean. You can either do a black out, with a black sight, stabilizer, rest, quiver, etc (which I did for a while, lol)... Or go completely nuts and mix it up with another fun color! I chose to add 2 more! Lol I have pink and purple everything on it now! It's loud and fun, and it's totally me! I have pink and purple strings and cable, my dampeners are pink, black stabilizer and rest, black quiver, pink and purple custom wrapped arrows! I love it, and get complimented or asked to take photos at all the shoots! I added some before and after pics of my bow! FYI the sight ring is actually pink too now! 

As for a stabilizer... YES!!!! The jewel is smooth, but especially with target shooting, you want that weight up front to pull the bow forward when you shoot!


----------



## TheWolfArcher (Sep 5, 2013)

blue pink and purple, that IS loud! hehe Black would certainly be easy to find. I wonder if silver is a possibility?


----------



## Angie.Keeler (May 9, 2012)

There's not many silver accessories either. I think if you want to keep it simple, black would be your best bet. I always thought neon green accessories would be cool though. I figure, I picked teal to stand out, might as well get crazy with it.


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

Dead center archery makes stabilizers and side bars that match


----------

